# Where can I buy windows xp?



## CannonFodder (Jan 10, 2012)

I do have a windows 7 partition on my computer, but it's given me so many problems that I'm just going, "fuck it".
I'm asking cause I don't want to spend $70 and find out I got scammed or anything or find out it's a illegitimate copy or anything.  My computer is 32 bit.


----------



## Aidy (Jan 10, 2012)

What about this?


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 11, 2012)

u realise microsoft pretty much no longer support XP right?


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 12, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> *You* realise *M*icrosoft pretty much no longer support XP*,* right?



Doesn't matter.
Windows XP is still compatible with everything but that latest version of battlefield.

Besides, that wasn't CannonFodder's question, now, was it?
Why are there always people pointing out that <Insert OS here> is bad for <Insert lame reason here>? You're not helping, you're not contributing.

Edit:
Also, fixed your grammar/punctuation, damnit.


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

Amazon perhaps?


----------



## jayhusky (Jan 12, 2012)

Agreed on the point that XP is practically supported by anything, Amazon would be the likely place to look for it I would say.


----------



## BRN (Jan 12, 2012)

CerbrusNL said:


> Doesn't matter.
> Windows XP is still compatible with everything but that latest version of battlefield.



Any games which require DX11 can't be played on XP due to XP only being compatible with 9. For example, Just Cause 2, which is so old it's getting its own film. I agree with every other point you've made, but XP has definitely lost its forwards compatability.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> Any games which require DX11 can't be played on XP due to XP only being compatible with 9. For example, Just Cause 2, which is so old it's getting its own film. I agree with every other point you've made, but XP has definitely lost its forwards compatability.



Hrm, what idiot of a company doesn't make their games backward-compatible?
Heck, even Crysis 2 runs on XP. Talk about eye-candy.


----------



## shteev (Jan 12, 2012)

Gotta love that lack of tessellation, man.


----------



## SnowFox (Jan 12, 2012)

I think I've got a copy of XP I've never used and probably never will if you want it. It's one I got while at university so I'm not sure if it counts as being naughty, even though it's not pirated.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2012)

SnowFox said:


> I think I've got a copy of XP I've never used and probably never will if you want it. It's one I got while at university so I'm not sure if it counts as being naughty, even though it's not pirated.


That'd be awesome.
I need windows cause I'm getting a video card for my computer within the month(for video games) and this time my windows 7 is slagged.  I even took it to a buddy of mine who's a expert and he said it's fucked and to give up.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 12, 2012)

Quite frankly, that Amazon list of sellers isn't confidence-inspiring. There hasn't really been any production of XP since 2009, so finding a sealed (as in, unused), legitimate copy of any version is going to be incredibly difficult. You're almost better off peeling a COA off a dead unit and using that with an OEM version. Not technically allowed, but also not piracy if the unit is being decommissioned.



CerbrusNL said:


> Hrm, what idiot of a company doesn't make their games backward-compatible?


Excuse me, I've got Sony on the line, they're curious as to why you're implying they should still be making PS2 games.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 12, 2012)

I found my key for windows 7, since I'm updating my computer next friday hardware wise I'll just install it on the new harddrive.  Hopefully this will all go well.
If not then I'll do what I was originally planning.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 13, 2012)

actualy i was pointing out the fact that its no longer supported because if its not supported by microsoft then i doubt there gonna still be pressing copies


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 14, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> actualy i was pointing out the fact that its no longer supported because if its not supported by microsoft then i doubt there gonna still be pressing copies



XP is still supported by MS and it is still getting monthly security updates to 2014 even.

That said, the operating system is TEN YEARS OLD and it's time to get with Win7.  Frankly, if you're having trouble running Win7 on any PC with guts no older than 2004, switching to XP isn't going to fix the problem because the problem isn't going to be with the operating system, the problem is with the user.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2012)

AshleyAshes said:


> XP is still supported by MS and it is still getting monthly security updates to 2014 even.
> 
> That said, the operating system is TEN YEARS OLD and it's time to get with Win7.  Frankly, if you're having trouble running Win7 on any PC with guts no older than 2004, switching to XP isn't going to fix the problem because the problem isn't going to be with the operating system, *the problem is with the user.*


Sometimes I wonder if you on purpose try to make everyone hate you.

But this time it wasn't actually my fault, short version is I took it to the guy I was talking about and that was one of the first things I asked him and he said, "no no, I know what the problem is, it's just had you come to me sooner I would've been able to salvage your files."
The whole reason why I made this thread was I was told to reinstall windows 7 cause he couldn't even fix it, but couldn't find the keygen anywhere and after going through almost all my stuff I went fuck it; only to find it later on by complete accident.


----------



## grimtotem (Jan 14, 2012)

ugg as if u wouldnt pay for win7


----------



## Aidy (Jan 14, 2012)

grimtotem said:


> ugg as if u wouldnt pay for win7



Some people didn't, some people pirated it. There's nothing Microsoft can really do about it apart from take legal action if they find someone using an illegal copy of the OS.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 14, 2012)

This is from 2008 but http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310994


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 14, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> apart from take legal action if they find someone using an illegal copy of the OS.



Which I honestly doubt they're gonna.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Sometimes I wonder if you on purpose try to make everyone hate you.
> 
> But this time it wasn't actually my fault, short version is I took it to the guy I was talking about and that was one of the first things I asked him and he said, "no no, I know what the problem is, it's just had you come to me sooner I would've been able to salvage your files."
> The whole reason why I made this thread was I was told to reinstall windows 7 cause he couldn't even fix it, but couldn't find the keygen anywhere and after going through almost all my stuff I went fuck it; only to find it later on by complete accident.



I'm not trying to be mean here but the problem *is you*.  We've all read your posts.  You're trying to do reasonably advanced stuff with your operating systems when you don't have the skills to do these things, when it's pointed out you respond with lines like 'I'm not IT'.  It's okay, it's cool, you're 'Not IT', now just stop trying to do shit that IT guys do as well.  You're also running Linux when you can't use it very well and have no real NEED to be running Linux.  You're tossing Windows around to different drives by copying the partitions and finding out Windows doesn't like that.

Just get your new hardware, build the box, install Windows 7 using your ligit key, install your drivers and then, and this is important, *stop fucking with it*.  It's done, the computer is setup, shut up and write your essays, Google shit, post on Facebook and play Team Fortress 2.

Honestly, I have Windows 7 Home Basic running on an Athlon 64 3200+ (Circa 2004) with a Radeon HD 4650 (Circa 2008 ) and a SoundBlaster Audigy I (Crica 2001).  Hell, the SATA controller on the mobo is so crappy, it can't auto-negotiate with SATAII and SATAIII drives, so those drives REQUIRE a jumper to force the drive to SATAI mode or it'll not even work with that controller..  BUT WINDOWS 7 WORKS FINE ON IT.  Yes, there were EVEN drivers for that Audigy!

So really, get it running and stop trying to do shit that you can't do and everything will be super.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jan 14, 2012)

As Ashley said, most issues are most likely your fault or broken hardware.

ID10-T errors are more common then people think.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 14, 2012)

*responding to ashley*
That's what I was planning on doing anyhow, hell I even stating it twice.  The reason why I've been having problems is I've had ligit need to do the advanced stuff.
How about this then, don't read my threads then?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 14, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> That's what I was planning on doing anyhow, hell I even stating it twice.  The reason why I've been having problems is I've had ligit need to do the advanced stuff.



You installed Linux just because you thought it's 'run better' than Win7, but Win7 will run pretty compontent on any bucket of crap you stick it on.  They ship it on 1.66ghz Netbooks afterall.  Then, you're trying to get linux to work right.  Then you're trying to figure out how to make Wine run Valve games because you don't wanna use Win7.  Oh, and then you were moving around your Win7 partition as you tried to balance the use of Linux with Win7 on different drives and partitions.  You've CREATED all of these problems yourself and they served you in no way.

The root cause of many of your threads is a result of you 'doing advanced stuff' just to work around the fact that you're fucking with the box when you don't NEED to fuck with it.  It's always you making things more complicated than they need to be, trying to fix the complication and never addressing how you pointlessly took the complicated route in the first place.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 14, 2012)

Closed on OP request.


----------

